# Double track trestle bridge?



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', All - anyone out there built a double track trestle on a curve? I'm sick of looking at my barely disguised Dexion girder bridge and have a this desperate need to bash some wood together to make myself a more imposing means of joining two parts of the track together.

I managed to find myself about 800 feet of store-damaged redwood in various rectangular dimensions from 1/2x1/2 right up to 1x1....should be able to hack something out of that, eh?

TIA for any pix 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry,

I don't have a double track -but I do have a few single track trestles in my collection... 

Try here: http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/trestle.html

Feel free to grab copies of anything you like.

regards

ralph


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ralph Your Link comes up Page Not Found.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, 

There was some "garble" at the end of the URL -sorry about that! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Ralph...what a great colection of blue prints. With "Handy Converter" software....one could build any one of those bridges to scale


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo, Ralph, that's really great!!! Thank you SOOO much! I'm pretty much hung up on the Oregon Pacific trestle design, so I'll be copying that one.

Thanks again.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthhouse Restoration Fund


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

dont forget about me......

Nice to hear something from you.
Greetings

Frank


----------

